# Persian: Peshkel mirizam



## timboleicester

Farsi

Hi I would like to know what my friend said to me tonight
I got the sense as we were talking about me finding work
but I can't find it in the dictionary


----------



## Qureshpor

timboleicester said:


> Farsi
> 
> Hi I would like to know what my friend said to me tonight
> I got the sense as we were talking about me finding work
> but I can't find it in the dictionary




Sorry, what did your friend say? Can you elaborate please.


----------



## timboleicester

Sorry it's in the title of the thread. Peshkel mirizam...


----------



## searcher123

پشگل or پشكل is "sheep's shit".
پشكل/پشگل ريختن means "sheep shitting".

But what does your friend means, we need his complete sentence.


----------



## Qureshpor

timboleicester said:


> Sorry it's in the title of the thread. Peshkel mirizam...





OK, پشکل میریزم literally means, "I am pouring Sheep's droppings". In other words, "I am talking --it". Idiomatically, it would mean, "I am talking nonsense". Does this help?


----------



## timboleicester

I don't think my friend was taking about sheep poo, 
We were talking about finding work and she said she 
would ask about to see if there were any vacancies etc...

after our conversation she said ... azizam, barat peshkel mirizam,


----------



## searcher123

I think she used it just because a rhythm with "azizam". Sometime we do so (albeit just with our warm friends). For example:

دوچرخه، سيبيل بابات مي‌چرخه
صد، زنبور در كونتو زد
آفتابه، دلم برات بي‌تابه
and so on


----------



## Qureshpor

timboleicester said:


> I don't think my friend was taking about sheep poo,
> We were talking about finding work and she said she
> would ask about to see if there were any vacancies etc...
> 
> after our conversation she said ... azizam, barat peshkel mirizam,



I actually phoned a Persian speaking friend before I committed to my previous reply! At least you have your answer now from Searcher123. His reply makes sense . Had you given me the full context, I would not have posted what I did despite my friend's interpretation!


----------



## timboleicester

Thanks for the clarification, and there was I thinking that it was imprtant and that she was 
gong to do something contructive....It's a bit disappointing to find out that it's just verbal 
padding.....this explains why my other friends say "mesle poloo to doori" when I ask "chetori"
I heard the other day after someone said "Ostaad"... raft bala *$%%$ daad. So rude!


----------



## searcher123

timboleicester said:


> Thanks for the clarification, and there was I thinking that it was imprtant and that she was
> gong to do something contructive....It's a bit disappointing to find out that it's just verbal
> padding.....this explains why my other friends say "mesle poloo to doori" when I ask "chetori"
> I heard the other day after someone said "Ostaad"... raft bala *$%%$ daad. So rude!



:LOL: As I told, this habitude is just between warm friends and almost always between very young friends, specially in school age.

In my country no one will use them for adults at all and doing so is a sign of irreverence, specially for your last phrase that its correct form is "بغل دستيت .... داد".


----------



## timboleicester

we are in our 50's and they are always doing it. I am sorry I can't read the script very well as I don't know all the letters...if you wouldn't mind transliterating.. is it   "bagl e dastet **** daad"  ?

Kheli mamnoon (chamadoon) hastam barayé komak shoma.


----------



## searcher123

Yes, just with a little bit difference: "*Baghal Dastit* _<the same word that you censored it>_ *daad*" (= The person that is beside of you did ****).  

If you all are at the same age, there is not a big problem with these jokings. This is a sign that show you all actually are so young even in 50's 

Also in "*Kheli mamnoon (chamadoon) hastam barayé komak shoma*", the *chamadoon* is undue and absurd and should be missed completely. "Chamadoon" (that its correct colloquial pronunciation is "Chamedoon") just means "suitcase" and is not usable in your sentence.

Any way, you are welcome. I'm very glad that I was useful for you.


----------



## timboleicester

It was meant to be a joke. As when my friends say chamedoon they add mammadoon to it....In my head it was very funny but you'd have to be inside it to agree..


----------



## searcher123

timboleicester said:


> ﴾...﴿ As when my friends say chamedoon they add mammadoon to it ﴾...﴿


I know you have read it, but I though it will be a good idea if I mention *this topic* again.


----------



## Qureshpor

searcher123 said:


> I know you have read it, but I though it will be a good idea if I mention
> 
> *this topic* again.




But surely "chameduun/mameduun; duud/puud" is different from "'aziizam/miiriizam"? In the first type, the "rhyming" letter is "m" or "t" whilst in the second one the "m" of "miiriizam" is not an extra "m" but an integral part of the verb. In the first variation one can translate...

suitcase and the like/suitcase etc.
smoke and the like/smoke etc

But we can't say "my dear and the like"/"my dear etc", can we? I think this in a way possibly resembles "Cockney rhyme"...lies/porky pies.


----------



## searcher123

QURESHPOR said:


> But surely "chameduun/mameduun; duud/puud" is different from "'aziizam/miiriizam"? (...)



Oh Yes, of course. I mentioned it exactly because of the reason that these two don't be mixed with each other by *timboleicester* in the future.

"Aziizam/Miiriizam" is without any meaning and is used just for a poetical rhythm and joking. But "Chamedoon/Mamedoon", "Dood/Mood", Etc.  partly are grammatical and have meaning (also are common in many languages too).


----------



## seitt

I'm just wondering if I might have heard another example of these jocular echoes.
Someone asked if something was compulsory i.e. if he had no choice in the matter:
زوره؟
The answer:
 نه، کوره!
Otherwise I certainly can't see any logic in that answer.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> I'm just wondering if I might have heard another example of these jocular echoes.
> Someone asked if something was compulsory i.e. if he had no choice in the matter:
> زوره؟
> The answer:
> نه، کوره!
> Otherwise I certainly can't see any logic in that answer.



I should mention that both part of these types of rhythmic sentences are used by sayer, not a part by sayer and another part by listener as an answer. In other word, if your sentence was مگه زوره، مي‌فرستمت تو كوره or ,say, زوره، شايد چشمات كوره, we was able to suppose it as a rhythmic sentence just as the sentence that *timboleicester* asked about it.

In your example, listener would like to use a rhythmic word as an answer, but [s]he have not found any good ones, so [s]he used a rhythmic word, however, without any logical meaning.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.


----------

